# Is it reasonable for a 30 year old to date an 18 year old, if he has no experience?



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Discuss.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes. She doesn't have to know that.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, plenty of people have told me that I should aim for women my age, even though they're 20 times more experienced than me.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

But why? What is their reasoning? If you find someone you're into, you just gotta go for it.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Why would you want to date an 18 year old anyway?



WintersTale said:


> Well, plenty of people have told me that I should aim for women my age


And they're right.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Many guys want a nubile 18 year old.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

TPower said:


> Why would you want to date an 18 year old anyway?
> 
> And they're right.


Because they're more likely to be virgins, like me?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

chatta chatta chatta

Okay, I come up with answer!

It is okay.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Too large of an age gap..


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

meeps said:


> Too large of an age gap..


I disagree. Both are adults.

[email protected]


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Because they're more likely to be virgins, like me?


The majority of girls aged 18 aren't virgins.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> I disagree. Both are adults.
> 
> [email protected]


he would be 12 years older than her. *12 years older*

discussSsSsssS~~


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

meeps said:


> he would be 12 years older than her. *12 years older*
> 
> discussSsSsssS~~


Then he would just have 12 more years of no experience!

And when she's 30 he'll be 42! And they'll each have equal experience! Their son, Bobby, who is 12 (yeah, i know), will be proud to have a George Clooney like dad and young hot mom! He starts early with the ladies (or guyz) and has 12 years experience at 24, and marries a 36 yr-old. Etc!!!!!


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Because they're more likely to be virgins, like me?


Does an experienced partner intimidate you, or something? Just wondering.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

It's fine dude. Just do what you gotta do. Relationship-wise, there's almost no way she's going to be mature enough to not be annoying as hell to you, but we're just talking dating so go for it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

rymo said:


> It's fine dude. Just do what you gotta do. Relationship-wise, there's almost no way she's going to be mature enough to not be annoying as hell to you, but we're just talking dating so go for it.


There is a good chance this is true, lol.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

rymo said:


> It's fine dude. Just do what you gotta do. Relationship-wise, there's almost no way she's going to be mature enough to not be annoying as hell to you, but we're just talking dating so go for it.


Enough. with. the.



srschirm said:


> There is a good chance this is true, lol.


Age. generalizations.

AHHHHHHH!

Ahem. I think it would be fine.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Droidsteel said:


> Enough. with. the.
> 
> Age. generalizations.
> 
> ...


When you're older you'll understand.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Her parents will probably be freaked out and at they age they probably still have MAJOR input. I think it's too big of an age gap,look for people closer to your age.


----------



## jojo757 (Jun 15, 2012)

A lot of the reason why is because they want to mold a person to someone they not use to having.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

No. 18 is still a kid compared to a 30 year old. Stop trying to justify dating kids by using lack of experience as an excuse. Going after anyone who is under 25 when you're in your late 20's and up is just skeevy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why don't you worry about it once you have met someone. If I were an 18 year old, I'd only date a 30 year old if he was either very good looking or had money and was generous with it. Otherwise may as well date another 18 year old.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Because they're more likely to be virgins, like me?


 I read that 88% of all people reported losing their virginity during adolescence - at age 16.4 on average. The 12% who still are virgins are probably very religious or very ugly.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

jojo757 said:


> A lot of the reason why is because they want to mold a person to someone they not use to having.


 Very good insight here too.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

scarpia said:


> I read that 88% of all people reported losing their virginity during adolescence - at age 16.4 on average. The 12% who still are virgins are probably very religious or very ugly.


Eh, I don't really agree. But once you get to the mid twenties those issues come into play.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

sigh..........poor excuse. Most 18yo's aren't virgins anyway.

I don't see why "experience" is a legitimate excuse. It's almost a non-issue, cause I don't see why an 18yo will seek a 30yo out for the "no experience" reason when there's other 18yo's that are similar. 

That being said, there's a guy (doctor) in his late 40's possibly early 50's who's engaged to one of the other med-students and she's 20. I think it's kinda creepy but hey, she's happy so whatever.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Id say its like borderline reasonable. I think its weird but its not like its pedophilia


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

If you meet someone, a consenting adult, who is into you, then go for it. Age shouldn't be a factor in not pursuing an adult, but it should also not factor into a wanton desire fed by past insignificance.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I was that 18 year old girl dating older men. Older than 30. It can work for awhile, but due to societal pressures (especially my father wanting to murder the one man), it doesn't work. Too much secrecy. And looking back, I can say if I had the chance to do it over again, I would have never began the relationships. Also I'd like to point out, I saw myself as the more mature person in the partnerships.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

If you can handle someone that young then I guess it's ok. I know when I was 18 I would never consider dating or even talking to a 30 year old..I would think it's gross. Plus yeah there is a lot of teens that lose their virginity in their teens like I did. I dunno why you have to go after teens why not someone in her 20s..there's plenty of girls in their 20's that are still virgins if that matters to you. And early to mid 20's don't have a lot of experiences unless you are only meaning dating/sex/relationships. I think you are assuming the younger the person is she would have no experience.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, I look very young, so if the parents met me, they'd probably assume I'm around the girl's age. I've fit in with 18 year olds, and they're always shocked when they hear my age.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

winters, you kinda look like Jemaine from flight of the Conchords in your avatar pic.....that is all.


----------



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

Too large of an age gap in my opinion. I think not telling her your real age is wrong on so many levels as well. Not that you're going to do that, but I think I read someone say that in one of their posts.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

meeps said:


> winters, you kinda look like Jemaine from flight of the Conchords in your avatar pic.....that is all.


I screwed with the blurred and effects in my avatar. Look in my profile gallery for the original pic...I look NOTHING like him.

I actually am very honest about my age, but I get so many people who disbelieve what my age is. I've gotten as low as 15, and as high as 22. Never higher than that.

Every time I try to sign up for something that has different rates for under 18, everyone assumes I'm in high school.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think if you end up with an 18 year old by accident then it's not so bad. But 30 year old guys who actively look for someone more than 10 years younger are kind of creepy. They most likely are intimidated by people their own age. It's like they want someone who doesn't have strong opinions and is not fully developed so they can brain wash them and be the boss in the relationship. That's why the military wants 18 year olds joining and not 30 year olds.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I think if you end up with an 18 year old by accident then it's not so bad. But 30 year old guys who actively look for someone more than 10 years younger are kind of creepy. They most likely are intimidated by people their own age. It's like they want someone who doesn't have strong opinions and is not fully developed so they can brain wash them and be the boss in the relationship. That's why the military wants 18 year olds joining and not 30 year olds.


 No. The younger ones are just hotter.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, if I met someone my age who

A.) Had no problem with the relationship inexperience
B.) Had no problem with how young I look
C.) Had no problem with the current living and financial situation I am in'

Then I would be fine with it.

However, as a college sophomore, who doesn't work and lives at home, I assume that most women my age are looking for someone who has a stable career and has been out of college for at least 5 years. That isn't me. So I am stuck with the 18-19 year olds. 

At this point, though, I'm desperate, so I would take anybody who would have me, as long as I found her physically attractive and intellectually stimulating.


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

If the reason is a lack of experience, that is not a good reason... Many 18 yr old women already are well experienced... and the ones that aren't? They are still 'kids'. Let 'em be.

Edit: If I were a 18-19 yr old woman, the only appeal of dating a 30-yr old (if any) would be if he had his own place, had a stable job, made decent money, had a car, had friends... etc.

Anyway good luck.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

scarpia said:


> No. The younger ones are just hotter.


That could be part of it. It is true that 24 year old guys are way hotter than 34 year old guys. So many guys seem to get a pot belly and lose their hair. Women seem to age better.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Who the _fuffly kitten_ cares about age differences?

Not too long ago I met an 18 year old I would of dated and been happy with. (I am 29) Yet, nearly all other girls that young just don't do it at all for me; in fact, young girls actually are rather a turn off.

Age is only a big deal when there is something off about the relationship... like the girl gold digging or the male is obviously incapable of attracting mature women.

Meh.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

komorikun said:


> That could be part of it. It is true that 24 year old guys are way hotter than 34 year old guys. So many guys seem to get a pot belly and lose their hair. Women seem to age better.


Are you kidding me? Women don't age better...men age better.

Who is hotter, Jennifer Aniston at 20, or at 50? Who is hotter, George Clooney at 20, or at 50?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

So if younger women care about a guy being well off financially...

And older women care about a guy being well off financially...

Who in the hell is a broke college student who lives at home supposed to date? His imaginary girlfriend?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think if you met a girl and there was a mutual attraction and you decided to date, then that's fine. But I agree with those saying that actively searching for an 18-year-old doesn't seem like it has the right intentions, though I know you have no ill-intentions. It doesn't send the right message, even if that message isn't correct. 
There's plenty of women in their twenties and above that will have minimal experience, if that's an issue for you. Hell, I'll probably be one of them in a few years. But also, if you really connect with a girl and she cares enough about you, even if she's 30, she may be able to overlook your lack of experience and just not care. You have a legitimate reason for it, and there's many women capable of understanding that.


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Are you kidding me? Women don't age better...men age better.
> 
> Who is hotter, Jennifer Aniston at 20, or at 50? Who is hotter, George Clooney at 20, or at 50?


24 yr old men still tend to be hotter than 20 yr old men. Aniston is only 43.

Lol.


----------



## onlyhere2helpU (Jun 27, 2012)

people need to stay in their own age group


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Are you kidding me? Women don't age better...men age better.
> 
> Who is hotter, Jennifer Aniston at 20, or at 50? Who is hotter, George Clooney at 20, or at 50?


I don't really keep up with celebrities and I'm not gay, so I can't really say. I think men look their best at around age 23-26.



WintersTale said:


> So if younger women care about a guy being well off financially...
> 
> And older women care about a guy being well off financially...
> 
> Who in the hell is a broke college student who lives at home supposed to date? His imaginary girlfriend?


Young women don't care that much about money if the guy is around the same age as them, especially if he is in college. I didn't care really. But they need to be motivated to date an older guy. My sister dated a 30 year old when she was 18 and he bought her lots of presents and took her on trips to other cities.

I think it would be 100 times easier for you to find a girlfriend if you lost some weight and moved out of your mom's house. Or you could go after women that are less popular with men.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Is it reasonable for a lamp to date a keyboard, if he has no experience? I have no idea


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with a 30 year old dating an 18 year old. I do see something wrong with a 30 year old dating an 18 year old, if the person being 18 years old is the reason the 30 year old is interested. 

You might not believe it OP but there are plenty of women your age, just like you...it's just hard to meet them. I think you're setting yourself up for major disappointment if you go after barely legal girls.


----------



## jojo757 (Jun 15, 2012)

No its not okay, think about it... would u let your daughter who is 18 date a man who is 30+, I would let the 18 year old grow up first instead of forcing her to grow up fast... because when you are with a older individual it forces you to grow up faster and missing out on the time at the moment. Experience life because you are going to be hurt they're not a way to avoid it. Every experience is a life lesson and tough love, find out for yourself.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Go to a conservative third-world country (India comes to mind), you'll find plenty of good-looking girls aged 18-21 who are virgins


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

komorikun said:


> I think if you end up with an 18 year old by accident then it's not so bad. But 30 year old guys who actively look for someone more than 10 years younger are kind of creepy. They most likely are intimidated by people their own age. It's like they want someone who doesn't have strong opinions and is not fully developed so they can brain wash them and be the boss in the relationship. That's why the military wants 18 year olds joining and not 30 year olds.


Also, they haven't had time to gain weight like older people have.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Why are people assuming older people late 20s 30+ are not that good looking..I see plenty of people that older and good looking...it just depends on genetics and how well they take care of themselves. And some younger people tend to tan too much soo whatever. I still don't get why you want to after teens..you can go after early 20's people....they will probably be the same way with lack of experience. And ok so you look younger that doesn't make an excuse to date someone in their teens. So I look around 15 or 16 so does that make it right to go after someone that age no. There is a lot of people around your age that look younger then they do. You still have to tell them your real age. What if I am around 30 and still look way younger that doesn't really make it right to go after someone way younger just cause of that reason.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Men are like a fine wine--they get better with age.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

If you go well together, I don't see any problem. It's not like all 30-year-olds guys are identical, or that all 18-year-old girls are identical. If you happen to fit well with an 18-year-old, and you're both on board with it, go for it.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Are you kidding me? Women don't age better...men age better.
> 
> Who is hotter, Jennifer Aniston at 20, or at 50? Who is hotter, George Clooney at 20, or at 50?


First of all, how someone ages has to do with genetics and how well that person takes care of themselves, NOT gender. The myth that men age better is based solely on society's creepy obsession with young women, and the unbelievably high standards that women are held to physically.

The reality is that there are both men and women who age terribly, just as there are both men and women who age gracefully.

Secondly, please tell us what the future is like because Jen Aniston is not 50 yet. She's in her 40s, and she looks damn good for her age. If you think she's aged hideously with all the access to botox and cosmetic procedures that she has, then good luck with a regular woman. Hate to break it to you, but no matter how closely you dip down into the barely legal set, whichever woman you end up with WILL age. If the idea of a woman aging terrifies you so much that you can't bare the idea of being with a woman in your own age range...well then I don't know what to tell you. Not trying to be cruel here, but aging is a fact of life and honestly it seems like you are just trying to justify your obsession with dating a younger woman and your thinly veiled disgust aimed at women who don't have the word "teen" following the number in their age.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Well, plenty of people have told me that I should aim for women my age, even though they're 20 times more experienced than me.


I hate to generalize, but the type of 18/19 year old who dates up a decade is going to do so because she wants an experienced man. It would be counterproductive for somebody who is inexperienced.

If you're looking to be 100% honest with a woman and have a meaningful relationship, your best bet really is somebody around 30. Sure they'll be more experienced, but they're also going to be more understanding because you don't get to this age without having some sort of awful **** happen in your life. Tell an 18 year old that you are a virgin and she'll spend the rest of the night laughing about you with her friends.

Gotta get over the sexual experience thing bro. It's not a huge deal unless you make it one.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

dont listen to nobody man, even if you had experience there its perfectly reasonable. People just want to feel like they are better than you, thats the only reason why they are hating. There is nothing wrong with you, dont let anyone tell you different. People here are miserable ****s and they want to make you miserable


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

There is some truth to the idea men age better than women. The practice of shaving facial hair (which many men do daily) improves skin health long term by acting as a mechanical exfoliating agent. Therefore, older mens' skin usually appears healthier compared to same age women. Obviously, this is not set in stone and lifestyle practices can affect how you age.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I would be careful some of those college girls may be running start students and they may still be in highschool :um

There are plenty girls in their twenties in college, anyways, and aren't you religious. It seems like there would be many women, around your age, who are virgins at church. It seems like they would be attracted to someone who was a virgin, like you. In other words, being a virgin could be a good thing.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

au Lait said:


> it seems like you are just trying to justify your obsession with dating a younger woman and your thinly veiled disgust aimed at women who don't have the word "teen" following the number in their age.


and how do you know this Dr. Phil??? let me answer you dont know....from what i gather a girl who is 18 is interested in him and all you who dont like the idea are just giving him **** and making assumptions


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

There are plenty of mature, experienced women that prefer inexperienced men. There are also plenty of younger women that prefer older men. Either way, you should be able to find happiness.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I just am so down, nobody will ever find me attractive, because I look young. I wish I looked my age, I am so tired of being born with this face, god damn it!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I just am so down, nobody will ever find me attractive, because I look young. I wish I looked my age, I am so tired of being born with this face, god damn it!


I do know how it feels to look young. I know I'm only 22 but I can see the future and getting older that I will still look years younger....I mean hate it now as it is so I get wanting to look your age. I know how terrible that feeling is...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You look 22 in your avatar.

I just am so sick of only teenagers finding me attractive. And then when I say should I date an 18 year old, since they are the ones that find me attractive, I get called a perv and all names in the book. 

I am sorry I look young. I wish 29 year olds found me attractive enough to date, but they don't. How can I help that?

I am not going to kill myself, but I am so sick and tired of being A.) slammed for looking young and B.) slammed for asking a question on how to solve the problem of looking young.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> You look 22 in your avatar.
> 
> I just am so sick of only teenagers finding me attractive. And then when I say should I date an 18 year old, since they are the ones that find me attractive, I get called a perv and all names in the book.
> 
> ...


I was actually 20 when I took that pic...but I did make myself up a bit so that's probably why but believe me I do look young in person...mostly due to my small tiny body and soft/young facial features...I know no one would believe me but I do look like a teenager I have gotten plenty of comments proving that. Yesterday I got called sweetie again by a waitress that look young too. Anyways. I did not know you said that only teens find you attractive. I mean there are girls in their 20s that do look young they don't have to be teens...I mean a lot of early 20 somethings do look young anyways. I dunno who slamming you for looking young I know you can't help that. That would be stupid for them to do that.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

meganmila said:


> I was actually 20 when I took that pic...but I did make myself up a bit so that's probably why but believe me I do look young in person...mostly due to my small tiny body and soft/young facial features...I know no one would believe me but I do look like a teenager I have gotten plenty of comments proving that. Yesterday I got called sweetie again by a waitress that look young too. Anyways. I did not know you said that only teens find you attractive. I mean there are girls in their 20s that do look young they don't have to be teens...I mean a lot of early 20 somethings do look young anyways. I dunno who slamming you for looking young I know you can't help that. That would be stupid for them to do that.


Well, an 18 year old flirted with me about four weeks ago. I commented on that on here, and everyone seemed to think that she was just flirting with me because I was a man...

But I get it everywhere. High school students will flirt with me, that is until they discover I'm pushing 30. Late 20 somethings, who are actually in my age group (as someone said I should stick to), say "Aww you're so cute/sweet/nice/whatever", but all they want to be is friends.

I am skinny, with small facial features and boyish looks. I tried to grow a beard, but I just look like a 15 year old with a beard, so I cut it off.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I think it's perfectly fine.

I actually asked my Mom a more similar question last night but it was about a 21 year old and 42 year old (because I was just thinking of Jordan Knight and how I love him so much yet he's old enough to be my Dad LOL) and I looked things up about it and people seemed so irked despite the relationship being between two consenting adults...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

What about early to mid 20s girls?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

meganmila said:


> What about early to mid 20s girls?


That's fine, if one actually found me attractive.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

If you think they won't find you attractive just cause you look young well most of them look young too lol...


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

I also look young... I'm 23 but at my last haircut the lady was going to charge me the price of a 15 yr old until I said something. It happens.

Looking your age is sometimes contextual. If you are at a college setting or hanging out with young people, or at places where young people visit, you MAY look younger. if you are less mature than some people your age, you MAY look or be perceived to be younger. If you have less experiences than people around your real age, you MAY 'act' younger and therefore look younger. There are also people that age significantly fast, and we may look young in comparison to them. 

It is OK to look young but if you want to look more your age, you can change how you dress and maybe even act. There are always ways to look older if you want to. Looking young now may seem like a problem but it won't last.

I think the assumption here is that ONLY 18-19 yr old girls will find you attractive, and I'm not sure that is the case. How do you know for sure that these women are even interested, and are in fact the ONLY women that would be? Isn't that a bit of a red flag if only certain young women would be interested? It seems to imply it is because these women haven't grown to 'learn better' yet and avoid you, like all the other women.... so maybe you need to ask yourself WHAT is making you unattractive to other women and how you can work on it. That problem won't go away on it's own.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

au Lait said:


> First of all, how someone ages has to do with genetics and how well that person takes care of themselves, NOT gender. The myth that men age better is based solely on society's creepy obsession with young women, and the unbelievably high standards that women are held to physically.
> 
> The reality is that there are both men and women who age terribly, just as there are both men and women who age gracefully.
> 
> Secondly, please tell us what the future is like because Jen Aniston is not 50 yet. She's in her 40s, and she looks damn good for her age. If you think she's aged hideously with all the access to botox and cosmetic procedures that she has, then good luck with a regular woman.


So very true.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

I've concluded now, that it's reasonable to date an 18yo if you're 30.

But don't use "no experience" as an excuse. Cause truth is, there are 30yo's who are like this. And the range of personalities is fairly similar whether 18 or 30, you can find any sort of personality if you try to look for it. So don't say personality is an excuse either.
So essentially don't fool yourself into thinking you're doing anything other than trying to get someone younger most likely for physical reasons.

From the viewpoint of an 19yo atm. I would trust myself to make the decision if I ever did to date somebody who's 12 years older than me. But more important than that, I would expect society to not ridicule me if I made this or that decision, so I should be trusted to make that decision if I choose because I'm legally allowed to. I personally probably wouldn't do that (go out with someone 30+), but I think 18yo's should be trusted to make those decisions. And if they do, then so be it.

It's funny how age works or how we're brought up to perceive age, I personally being 19 see 17yo's as a complete definite NO. But 18 on the other hand (even if they turned 18 yesterday) is completely fair game as they're adults and officially in my age-range. It's weird cause really the age cutoff for Adulthood is so arbitrary.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

> * quote removed *


 This kind of post shows that your problem is not how you look, but how you think. I think you need intesnsive psychotherapy.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

JAkDy said:


> From the viewpoint of an 19yo atm. I would trust myself to make the decision if I ever did to date somebody who's 12 years older than me. But more important than that, I would expect society to not ridicule me if I made this or that decision, so* I should be trusted to make that decision* if I choose because I'm legally allowed to. I personally probably wouldn't do that (go out with someone 30+), but I think 18yo's should be trusted to make those decisions. And if they do, then so be it


If an 18 year old can be trusted to make the decision to go to war where they could be killed, maimed, or psychologically damaged for the rest of their lives, they should be trusted to decide who they chose to date.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ryobi said:


> If an 18 year old can be trusted to make the decision to go to war where they could be killed, maimed, or psychologically damaged for the rest of their lives, they should be trusted to decide who they chose to date.


Good point.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

If it's legal, there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't really get why men with little experience want to date women with even less experience. And shy men want to date women that are even shyer than them. It doesn't make sense. I think it's really unnecessary to date your twin and this weird concept of the guy always being the more experienced, more outgoing partner is total bull.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

komorikun said:


> I don't really get why men with little experience want to date women with even less experience. And shy men want to date women that are even shyer than them. It doesn't make sense. I think it's really unnecessary to date your twin and this weird concept of the guy always being the more experienced, more outgoing partner is total bull.


I don't really get the whole experience thing either. Although I think most guys would love to have a virginal woman who turns out to be crazy in bed. And guys have to be outgoing leaders because that is what most women want.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

srschirm said:


> I don't really get the whole experience thing either. Although I think most guys would love to have a virginal woman who turns out to be crazy in bed. And guys have to be outgoing leaders because that is what most women want.


A lot of women are bossy. I am and end up getting into fights when the guy tries to make me do stuff I don't want to do.

Because sex is easy to get as a women, well crappy one-night stands at least. And with the advent of internet dating, I would say that women that are virgins past age 21 or so probably have low sex drives and would NOT be crazy in bed. I lost my virginity pretty late in life (was almost 20) but that was because the internet was not around back then, so I did not have a way to meet men. If the internet had been around, I would have probably slept with some guy at age 15 or so.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> A lot of women are bossy. I am and end up getting into fights when the guy tries to make me do stuff I don't want to do.
> 
> Because sex is easy to get as a women, well crappy one-night stands at least. And with the advent of internet dating, I would say that women that are virgins past age 21 or so probably have low sex drives and would NOT be crazy in bed. I lost my virginity pretty late in life (was almost 20) but that was because the internet was not around back then, so I did not have a way to meet men. If the internet had been around, I would have probably slept with some guy at age 15 or so.


Well, it really wasn't that easy since you already mentioned before that you had to actively make yourself available to meet guys. It's tough having almost no way to meet anyone and I don't think 20 is even that old...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I guess it's reasonable if the guy is cool with the fact that 18-year-olds are often in weird transitional stages in their lives.

When I was 18 I dated an older guy, and he was very much not open to my evolving as a human being. 

Just don't be that guy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

BobtheSaint said:


> Well, it really wasn't that easy since you already mentioned before that you had to actively make yourself available to meet guys. I don't think 20 is even that old...


To get a cute guy you do have to look for it. I'd imagine that any woman with a decent sex drive would be looking online. Cause the internet was not around yet when I was that age I had to go to bars.


----------



## Wolves In Suits (Jul 19, 2011)

Just date the 18 year old - if there really is one available.

Don't ask all of us, just get some sex and then the inexperience thing's over. Job done! Sheesh.

I disagree about the aging thing though. Younger guys are far sexier than older ones.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes, of course it is.

You're both adults and if there is a good connection between you two and attraction then age really is just a number

Yes, women do like older men. It all depends on the woman though because some don't.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Some responses in here have been seriously out of whack. If it's legal, there's nothing wrong with it.

If you're going to do this, you have to decide not to care what other people think about it. It's controversial, and some people will be dead set against it (and they'll let you know about it).

The only people who REALLY matter are yourself, her, and maybe her parents.. if that's a concern, because you might get static from them. (And short of outright lying, you won't be able to mislead the parents about it, assuming they're involved in her life. Regardless of how young they think you look, _they __will want a number_... They'll want to know everything about you, and your age will be front-and-center.)


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, I think I will just stick to dating whoever finds me attractive, and who I find attractive. And who is legal, of course. 

Guys will always be attracted to teenagers. I got into a discussion with my friend and his daughter (who's 13) over this the other day...he was mentioning how he found this one girl attractive, and she was like "she's 19, daddy!" So...? He's 33, he's still allowed to find 19 year olds attractive, despite having a 13 year old daughter!

I remember I once worked at a grocery store, and this elderly man, must have been 85 or 90, came through our line and flirted with the cute 17 year old girl there. Of course it would have gone nowhere, but that doesn't mean that the old man wasn't genuinely responding to her attractiveness. 

Women know this about men early on, and flaunt it. How can they get upset when 30 year olds find them attractive, as 18 year olds?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Is it reasonable? What does that even mean?

I'm guessing you mean something like "Is it OK?"?

Probably this is something a lot of people would frown on but who gives a damn? 18 is legal and most men are attracted to 18 year old girls whether they admit it or not.

If you want to date an 18 year old and she's cool with it, go for it. Just be aware some people are gonna give you **** about it.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Guys will always be attracted to teenagers. I got into a discussion with my friend and his daughter (who's 13) over this the other day...he was mentioning how he found this one girl attractive, and she was like "she's 19, daddy!" So...? He's 33, he's still allowed to find 19 year olds attractive, despite having a 13 year old daughter!


His 13-year-old daughter thinks it's weird that he's into a 19-year-old, and 13-year-olds are the sort of people who think everyone past high school is old. What does that tell you?

Personally, this little anecdote reminds me of a picture I saw earlier:










Yeah, it's weird.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

rednosereindeer said:


> His 13-year-old daughter thinks it's weird that he's into a 19-year-old, and 13-year-olds are the sort of people who think everyone past high school is old. What does that tell you?
> 
> Personally, this little anecdote reminds me of a picture I saw earlier:
> 
> ...


He made a flippant comment about a celebrity, and his daughter thought it was weird.

Honestly, should I not care, since I A.) don't have a teenage daughter, and B.) already have paranoia about various things, so I should just not give a f?

You're the one who's always complaining about men not wanting you because you're old, and then demonizing men for finding younger women attractive. I expected this kind of comment when I opened your post.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes. If you feel you can work, then why not ^_^ 12 years is a considerable age gap, but nothing extreme.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

18 and 30, could be a huge gap in maturity. If not, go for it.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Well yes it's reasonable, as long as you are a male. Everything is okay for you as a male, everything. It's okay to cheat on your partner, it's okay to marry someone whome she can be your daughter age wise, it's okay to sleep with prostitutes for more experience, everything allowed.
But man you males will always find things to complain about, this whole world is build for you everything is accessible for you, yet you will never be satisfied.


----------



## greencarpet (Apr 19, 2012)

gomenne said:


> Well yes it's reasonable, as long as you are a male. Everything is okay for you as a male, everything. It's okay to cheat on your partner, it's okay to marry someone whome she can be your daughter age wise, it's okay to sleep with prostitutes for more experience, everything allowed.
> But man you males will always find things to complain about, this whole world is build for you everything is accessible for you, yet you will never be satisfied.


Hi there gomenne I can understand your frustration. I really do sympathize and I cannot even begin to imagine what some of your life experiences are. Especially if something has happened to you in the past which reinforces these beliefs you posted. Poor life experiences can deeply hurt a persons feelings, perspectives, and attitude towards certain ideas. Sometimes hurtful experiences lay down the groundwork for who you are as a person.

Sorry if both of this posts are way off topic...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

gomenne said:


> Well yes it's reasonable, as long as you are a male. Everything is okay for you as a male, everything. It's okay to cheat on your partner, it's okay to marry someone whome she can be your daughter age wise, it's okay to sleep with prostitutes for more experience, everything allowed.
> But man you males will always find things to complain about, this whole world is build for you everything is accessible for you, yet you will never be satisfied.


That is completely unnecessary, and unfair.

Some men are privileged. I am not. I am a geeky looking beta male who is shy and soft spoken, and often gets bullied and mistreated. I don't have the same experience most men do.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

gomenne said:


> Well yes it's reasonable, as long as you are a male. Everything is okay for you as a male, everything. It's okay to cheat on your partner, it's okay to marry someone whome she can be your daughter age wise, it's okay to sleep with prostitutes for more experience, everything allowed.
> But man you males will always find things to complain about, this whole world is build for you everything is accessible for you, yet you will never be satisfied.


LOL...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

srschirm said:


> LOL...


It's hilarious, isn't it?

Let's do a poll on here...how many men with social anxiety who are virgins, and how many women on here with social anxiety who are virgins?

I know that kind of poll isn't allowed. But since this poster wants to start a gender war, let's go down that path, shall we?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

gomenne said:


> Well yes it's reasonable, as long as you are a male. Everything is okay for you as a male, everything. It's okay to cheat on your partner, it's okay to marry someone whome she can be your daughter age wise, it's okay to sleep with prostitutes for more experience, everything allowed.
> But man you males will always find things to complain about, this whole world is build for you everything is accessible for you, yet you will never be satisfied.


That's what it's like being a man. You must know the old Stones song.

I can't get no satisfaction,
I can't get no satisfaction.
'Cause I try and I try and I try and I try.
I can't get no, I can't get no.

When I'm drivin' in my car
and a man comes on the radio
and he's tellin' me more and more
about some useless information
supposed to fire my imagination.
I can't get no, oh no no no.
a Hey hey hey, that's what I say.

I can't get no satisfaction,
I can't get no satisfaction.
'Cause I try and I try and I try and I try.
I can't get no, I can't get no.

When I'm watchin' my TV
and a man comes on and tells me
how white my shirts can be.
but he can't be a man 'cause he doesn't smoke
the same cigarrettes as me.
I can't get no, oh no no no.
a Hey hey hey, that's what I say.

I can't get no satisfaction,
I can't get no girl reaction.
'Cause I try and I try and I try and I try.
I can't get no, I can't get no.

When I'm ridin' round the world
and I'm doin' this and I'm signing that
and I'm tryin' to make some girl
who tells me a baby better come back a maybe next week
'cause you see I'm on losing streak.
I can't get no, oh no no no.
a Hey hey hey, that's what I say.

I can't get no, I can't get no,
I can't get no satisfaction,
no satisfaction, no satisfaction, no satisfaction.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

WintersTale said:


> It's hilarious, isn't it?
> 
> Let's do a poll on here...how many men with social anxiety who are virgins, and how many women on here with social anxiety who are virgins?
> 
> I know that kind of poll isn't allowed. But since this poster wants to start a gender war, let's go down that path, shall we?


Yeah her posts are ridiculous, sometimes troll-like. Who said cheating is okay? And how is the world built for us exactly?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I am speaking from personal experience but when I was 18 I would feel uncomfortable having a 30 year old talk to me. Mostly I have always liked younger guys anyways...I'm not one of those girls that goes after older men..I don't see the appeal. But hey maybe some of them will love it for a little awhile heh.. I still don't get why a teen though. Why not 20 21, I'm just repeating myself lol.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

It's not so much the age gap that could be a problem as it is the delicate age of the girl in question.

Generally, a 12 year age gap isn't that big a deal. If a 25 year old dates a 37 year old, who cares? Life is rough and brutally cold, and if two people are happy together, they should enjoy what they have and just try to make the most of the relentlessly taxing experience of being alive.

But keep in mind, she's still a teenager, and still harboring the tumultuous emotions that go along with that. For someone with limited relationship experience, like us, that could be _incredibly_ tiring and devastatingly confusing. And if her parents don't approve of the relationship, be prepared to face a whole new degree of emotional stress. Driving a wedge between parents and their offspring is never fun, for anyone involved.

But these are just generalizations, and may or may not have anything to do with the situation in question. In the end, no one's opinion really matters but that of the two people involved.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, given that it's been pointed out that most 18 year old's aren't virgins anymore, it's a moot point.

I am looking for someone with limited sexual and dating experience. But since that fact comes into play, I probably should date closer to my own age.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Everything depends on the person age doesn't matter on the virgin thing...yes there is virgin teens and non virgin teens, there is virgin 20 something and non virgin 20 somethings...I don't think it matters. Plus some women wouldn't mind being with a virgin guy...you just want someone that doesn't know anything I can see why but I mean maybe some of those women that had some sexual experience would glad to teach you.. For me I wouldn't mind. That's just me though.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Meh, my first boyfriend was around that age .... (and I was 16/ 17)

It honestly depends on the person, I liked dating an older guy, the only reason we stopped dating, his mental state was not well, and he became violent... :stu , we most likely would still be dating, if it was not for that..

Age is just a number...


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I still don't get why a teen though. Why not 20 21, I'm just repeating myself lol.


yeah, I thought the "I'm stuck with the 18-19 year olds" comment was odd too...like something suddenly happens at 20 that changes everything?


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

gomenne said:


> Well yes it's reasonable, as long as you are a male. Everything is okay for you as a male, everything. It's okay to cheat on your partner, it's okay to marry someone whome she can be your daughter age wise, it's okay to sleep with prostitutes for more experience, everything allowed.
> But man you males will always find things to complain about, this whole world is build for you everything is accessible for you, yet you will never be satisfied.


:rofl


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Well, given that it's been pointed out that most 18 year old's aren't virgins anymore, it's a moot point.
> 
> I am looking for someone with limited sexual and dating experience. But since that fact comes into play, I probably should date closer to my own age.


You need to take that whole aspect and throw it out the door. You say ur in it for more than sex, yet youre basing everything around who you would date around it. You cant have your cake and eat it too. Focus more on finding someone with a compatible personality..

Kinda think you need to throw out a lot of your preconceptions of what you think you need for a relationship away tbh. Theres a lot of inconsistencies like meeps and megan pointed out


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

VipFuj said:


> You need to take that whole aspect and throw it out the door. You say ur in it for more than sex, yet youre basing everything around who you would date around it. You cant have your cake and eat it too. Focus more on finding someone with a compatible personality..
> 
> Kinda think you need to throw out a lot of your preconceptions of what you think you need for a relationship away tbh. Theres a lot of inconsistencies like meeps and megan pointed out


I'm not sure that's what he's saying, just that he's looking for that.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

srschirm said:


> I'm not sure that's what he's saying, just that he's looking for that.


Sorry if i misinterpreted. Just seems like "experience" is the only reasoning behing focusing on 18 years old. If there was one 18 year old he got along with, maybe. But to say thats the main demographic a person is limited to just seems like they need to look at things differently


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

meeps said:


> he would be 12 years older than her. *12 years older*
> 
> discussSsSsssS~~


and that is wrong why?

Whats age but a number, its nothing else


----------



## MyJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

18 is too young---could still be in high school. Go for someone 21 or older. At least they can drink.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

meeps said:


> yeah, I thought the "I'm stuck with the 18-19 year olds" comment was odd too...like something suddenly happens at 20 that changes everything?


Yeah I don't get that either. At 20 there are probably still the same person even at 21 too. I don't get this whole thing about it has to be in the teens. That just seems odd. Maybe cause he looks like a teen he should be with one? No there is a lot of 20 somethings that look like teens too. And she won't be a teen for long if ya'll start dating for awhile...


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

... just based on the question-- the 18 year old (he or she) had better be out of high school.. :blank


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

winters, you don't really look 18. I'd say mid 20s


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A lot of people that say they look young, don't look that young. And if you want to look older, shave your head or keep the hair real short and leave a bit of stubble on your face. Then go suntan everyday. Within a year you will have more wrinkles. Also very thin people look older since they lose the youthful face fat (except for east asians who have chubby cheeks no matter what).


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I do find some women my age to be attractive.

Problem is, they're usually taken or married. The ones that aren't are psychos, or are going after bad boys and not my type.


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> I do find some women my age to be attractive.
> 
> Problem is, they're usually taken or married. The ones that aren't are psychos, or are going after bad boys and not my type.


Some women may use the same exact reasoning to not date someone like you, though.  I know dating is hard. Maybe you should worry more about the things you can control in your life (home, work, school, etc) and see if improving those areas can help improve your chances of meeting someone that might be interested. Ask yourself, what qualities can you bring to a relationship that would be desirable?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How do you feel about overweight women?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

komorikun said:


> How do you feel about overweight women?


Generally not attracted. I like skinny girls.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What about black women?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Well, plenty of people have told me that I should aim for women my age, even though they're 20 times more experienced than me.


you dont have to listen to that, go for who ever, I personally dont want someone my age either do to experience. Age is only a number


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

komorikun said:


> What about black women?


I've had crushes on black women, Asian women, and Indian women before. There was this African American girl who was at the store I used to go to, who was always really nice to me, and I developed a crush. Didn't do anything about it, though, and she stopped working there, so it was a moot point.

As far as the overweight thing goes, it really depends on how she carries it. Is she curvy, or flabby? Is she slightly overweight, or obese? I am slightly overweight, by about 25 pounds, and I don't see why I should have to date someone who's leading an unhealthy lifestyle, when I'm going to the gym, walking around the neighborhood, and am on a diet to lose weight (and I've already lost about 20 pounds.)


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

i don't like this thread... i'm not sure why i'm reading this


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

37 25 -40 28- 50 38- 60 48
its eye opening till this range in my opinion, but theres nothing wrong. Her/his parents/family will throw fits I imagine but it would die down some as they hit their "prime" years


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, that's why I'm saying, it's not that big of an age difference.

And I am not 30 yet, but when I am I would date someone in her early to mid 20's, if we had things in common and liked each other. 

This thread was stupid, because I was assuming that 18 year olds were mostly virgins. Of course they aren't, not in this over sexualized society. My niece is 12, and I am already starting to worry about her and this "friend" she has coming over...kids are experimenting earlier and earlier this generation. It wasn't like this when I was 18, I imagine many of my classmates left high school as virgins.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I was just asking these questions cause I was reading some articles on OKCupid about who gets the most messages and who responds the most. Apparently white women and asian women get more messages but respond the least. Black women get less messages but are more likely to respond. Young women get more messages than older women. And of course more attractive women get more messages than unattractive ones. Plus are less likely to respond.

So I was thinking that it would be an uphill battle if you aim for women who are the most popular, i.e. 18 year old, skinny, attractive, white women.

Oh yeah, and interestingly tall women have more sex partners (up to 5'10) but get less messages than short women.

http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/your-race-affects-whether-people-write-you-back/
http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-case-for-an-older-woman/
http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/your-looks-and-online-dating/
http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-biggest-lies-in-online-dating/


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Just going to put my two cents in here, even though I feel like my intelligence is slightly below many of you...

Even though I would probably go ahead and date a 30 year old my self because the idea of and older man is incredibly appealing, I don't think it is necessarily right. 18 year olds are barely adults. I still feel young and I've been 18 for six months. Age may just be a number but it still exists and jus because someone is 18 doesn't mean they're ready for all the things that being that age entails. 

That's not 100% on topic but oh well, I tried.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

WintersTale said:


> I do find some women my age to be attractive.
> 
> Problem is, they're usually taken or married. The ones that aren't are psychos, or are going after bad boys and not my type.


This is increasing becoming a problem for me, as well.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Iota said:


> Some women may use the same exact reasoning to not date someone like you, though.


LOL are you saying he's psycho?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

WintersTale said:


> This thread was stupid, because I was assuming that 18 year olds were mostly virgins. Of course they aren't, not in this over sexualized society. My niece is 12, and I am already starting to worry about her and this "friend" she has coming over...kids are experimenting earlier and earlier this generation. It wasn't like this when I was 18, I imagine many of my classmates left high school as virgins.


I'm not sure it's quite as bad as you think. And I'm not sure it's significantly different from when we were in high school.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> Just going to put my two cents in here, even though I feel like my intelligence is slightly below many of you...
> 
> Even though I would probably go ahead and date a 30 year old my self because the idea of and older man is incredibly appealing, I don't think it is necessarily right. 18 year olds are barely adults. I still feel young and I've been 18 for six months. Age may just be a number but it still exists and jus because someone is 18 doesn't mean they're ready for all the things that being that age entails.
> 
> That's not 100% on topic but oh well, I tried.


I don't think it really boils down so much to age as to the individual person's maturity level. I know people who are 19 and already have a mortgage, kid, married, etc.. I don't see any reason why they shouldn't date someone older and more like-minded?? Same goes in reverse, I know 28-29 y/o's, myself included, who still act like they're 21 most the time and would have very little in common with societies "normal" 28+ females.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

You sure love these threads. A 30 year old man preying after high school aged girls. It is wrong in every sense of the word.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I wouldn't let a 30 year old guy anywhere near my 18 year old daughter.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

TPower said:


> I wouldn't let a 30 year old guy anywhere near my 18 year old daughter.


Finally a voice of reason. I am getting sick of these, "As long as she's legal" comments by grown men in their 30s. Age of consent in France is 15 and 16 in Canada, as long as she's legal right? Go after women your own age. It's not the world's fault that you are inexperienced. If a 30 year old man tried to bed my little sister I would murder him and bury his corpse in the woods.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

elvin jones said:


> Finally a voice of reason. I am getting sick of these, "As long as she's legal" comments by grown men in their 30s. Age of consent in France is 15 and 16 in Canada, as long as she's legal right? Go after women your own age. It's not the world's fault that you are inexperienced. If a 30 year old man tried to bed my little sister I would murder him and bury his corpse in the woods.


Ah yes, but if it's not his daughter why would he care?

Have fun in jail.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

elvin jones said:


> Finally a voice of reason. I am getting sick of these, "As long as she's legal" comments by grown men in their 30s. Age of consent in France is 15 and 16 in Canada, as long as she's legal right? Go after women your own age. It's not the world's fault that you are inexperienced. If a 30 year old man tried to bed my little sister I would murder him and bury his corpse in the woods.


So it's not okay to legally sleep with someone with consent, but it's quite alright to murder someone and bury them in the woods?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

elvin jones said:


> Finally a voice of reason. I am getting sick of these, "As long as she's legal" comments by grown men in their 30s. Age of consent in France is 15 and 16 in Canada, as long as she's legal right? Go after women your own age. It's not the world's fault that you are inexperienced. If a 30 year old man tried to bed my little sister I would murder him and bury his corpse in the woods.


 Why not freeze the body and put it though a wood chipper?


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

elvin jones said:


> Finally a voice of reason. I am getting sick of these, "As long as she's legal" comments by grown men in their 30s. Age of consent in France is 15 and 16 in Canada, as long as she's legal right? Go after women your own age. It's not the world's fault that you are inexperienced. If a 30 year old man tried to bed my little sister I would murder him and bury his corpse in the woods.


That's your problem. Even though I personally don't like the idea of dating more than 3-5 years younger, you're an irrational psycho. Your sister is her own person capable of making her own choices. Hopefully she's blowing a guy twice your age just to get under your skin.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

oh spare me people, Elvin is obviously exaggerating with the murder thing. The point is he would not be happy about it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

elvin jones said:


> You sure love these threads. A 30 year old man preying after high school aged girls. It is wrong in every sense of the word.


How in the bloody hell is an 18-19 year old COLLEGE FRESHMAN still in high school?

You sure love trying to make my threads into something they're not. Mind your own business.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

And on that note, I really do want this thread closed.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Well, given that it's been pointed out that most 18 year old's aren't virgins anymore, it's a moot point.
> 
> I am looking for someone with limited sexual and dating experience. But since that fact comes into play, I probably should date closer to my own age.


You're more likely to find a twenty-something year old virgin at church, than you are to find an 18-19 year old virgin at college.

If you're dating 20 somethings I would ask them how old they were before I went out with them. I guess it's rude to ask a woman how old she is, but F that If she turns out to be 17 it's your ***. Often times there isn't much of a difference in appearance between a 16-17 year old and a 20-21 year old, and there's really no difference in appearrance between a 17 year old and an 18 year old...

I like younger women, like mid twenties because they're less likely to have children. It's not that I don't like children. It's that I grew up in blended families and I hated my step parents. I don't want to be that guy...

know what I'm saying???


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

*Who cares....*

There's a 9 year difference between myself and my fiancee.... I was 33, and she was 24 when we met. Frankly, I don't care if anyone thinks that's strange. We love each other, and that's all that matters.

Some people at 18 are as emotionally mature as 30 year olds.... Some people at 30 are as emotionally mature as 18 year olds. Age is just a number which does not reflect a person's maturity. As long as both people are legally adults, nobody really should have any right to say what is right or wrong with two people who fall in love.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

meeps said:


> oh spare me people, Elvin is obviously exaggerating with the murder thing. The point is he would not be happy about it.


I realize that, and stand by what I said. The whole archaic macho posturing of fathers and brothers threatening "unworthy" men who come near their daughter/sister simply because it offends their primal sensibilities disgusts me. It should disgust feminists, too, I'd think.

It's absolutely none of his business who his sister dates or has sex with, unless the man is a true predator with demonstrable evidence of such. Being 10 years older doesn't count.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> And on that note, I really do want this thread closed.


Done.


----------

